# Will Oden be an All-Star this season?



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Will Oden be an All-Star this season?/ What will his rookie stats be?*

Maybe this has already been addressed. There are so many threads and so little time! Anyway, yes, the West is very deep (deep enough to keep Z-Bo off the team) and Oden is only a rookie, but at the center position out West, correct me if I'm wrong, it's just Oden and Yao, right? It's even possible that Oden could start. On that note, what will Oden average this season? 14-11-2?

Go Blazers


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

barring a spectacular rookie campaign, I think it'll be difficult for him to make the team. At least, as a starter.

now, if he's averaging 17-10-2, and the team is 5-6 games ahead of last years pace, it might be hard to justify him not playing in the game.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

I would say no. Amare Stoudemire is a C on that Suns roster too.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

No


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I think you guys are underestimating him. If Mehmet Okur can make the team, then Greg Oden can. I think there is a possibility that the fans may vote him into the starting lineup! No one is answering my question about his stats. What do you think they will be? What do you expect, that is?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I say 14, 9, 2blks. 

He'll get votes, but will probably be eclipsed by Yao's fans. So, no.


----------



## ASDQWE (May 31, 2007)

If he averages 18-10, very possible. Like NathanLane said, if freaking Mehment Okur can be an allstar, Greg can too.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

No one's likely to be starting at center but Yao unless he's hurt, as he's got people the world over voting for him. But yeah, it's possible Oden will make the team.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Okur ****ing sucks, what a joke he was an all-star.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I wouldn't be shocked if Oden went 20 and 10- this would probably make the all star team as a center.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> I wouldn't be shocked if Oden went 20 and 10- this would probably make the all star team as a center.


I suppose I wouldn't be shocked but I _would_ be surprised, unless this team starts running enough to at least be middle of the pack in that regard. The offense is likely to be mostly flowing through Aldridge and Roy, at least this first year, so many of Oden's points will be coming from put-backs. I'm also guessing that at least the first half of the year (the part that matters for an All-Star game) is going to be spent largely in foul trouble.

On the whole, I guess I'd predict something more like 16 and 8 with maybe 2.5 blocks, which might _still_ be good enough for the All-Star game at that position.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

I would be shocked if he made it as a 19 year old rookie. If he does make it my gosh what a bright career he will have. I suppose if we have 7 all-stars sitting out with injuries again then Oden would have a chance.

14-9-2, he will have some foul and conditioning issues limiting his minutes.


----------



## ASDQWE (May 31, 2007)

I was thinking if an 18 year old LBJ could be an allstar, then certainly a 19 year old Oden who is almost as good a prospect, could _possibly_ be one.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

If Oden puts up 20-10 this year he definitely has the potential to be the GOAT.


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

With great centers, you generally know what you're getting pretty quickly. There haven't been a ton to come in around Oden's age, but there have been a few young guys - Shaq, Moses(ABA) - they produced right away. Duncan was great immediately at 21. Obviously Kareem and Wilt were incredible immediately at 22 and 23. Hakeem was pretty good right away at 22. From what we know of Sabonis he might've been the best center on earth at age 20. If a center needs time to 'develop', you're going to end up with something more like Illgauskus or Eddy Curry, Jermaine O'Neal if he's a center. Yao is a big recent exception to that though, but I think he would've shown more earlier if Houston wasn't so dysfunctional

From Greg's rep and what I saw of him in college(watched 80% of OSU games), I'd be really suprised if he didn't put up double-figure boards, 17 PPG and 2+ BPG. That should be enough for an ASG berth given his hype


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

It's going to be Yao and Amare at C and a load of forwards including KG, Dirk, Duncan, Boozer, Carmelo. You guys can hope that KG and Kobe both move to the East. That may open up 2 spots and they may just throw a backup center in there to replace a guard or something.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I say no. Yao will be an all-star until he retires because he gets all of the Chinese votes. Amare is still too well known and very good.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

No way he makes the All-Star team. In fact, I doubt any of the Blazers do.

PDX is just way too small to get its players much mention.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not happening in the West


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Although i think it would be difficult, I think that Oden could, if he exceeds our expectations by a little, beat our Amare or force a third Center. Last year Amare was 20.4ppg and 9.6 rpg with 1.34 blks. I think Oden will come in less than that, But if the stars line up, I could see him around 17ppg, 12rpg and 3bpg.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

I think that the only way Oden or any other Blazer makes the All-star team this season is if they have one of the top 5 records in the league.

I don't see any of them doing better than Zach's numbers last year and even he didn't make it. The great teams get lots of all-stars.

It's kind of stupid really. It should be about the best players. Decent players on good teams (Josh Howard, Mehmet Okur, didn't Wally World make it?) should not be picked over very good to great players on bad teams. But that's the way it is...


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

I don't think you guys are putting enough emphasis on the massive change in Portland! The NBA wants to make ODen the next coming of Bill Russell. Not only do I think it possible I think it's likely. Portland in under 1 year is the feel good turn around story of the NBA and national media. A character team that even Stephan big mouth Arss Smith is endorsing. Oden is going to destroy centers in the west. Name me another center who has the size and aggression Oden has attacking the rim? Not since Shaq!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The only reason Okur made it was because of the injuries. He actually should not have gone over his teammate Deron Williams. The fact is Oden also has to lead his team to victories, because he's not going to be voted in as a starter (not over Yao).

All-Star Starters:

C - Yao
F - Garnett
F - Duncan
G - Kobe
G - Iverson (fan vote)

Reserves

C - Amare 
F - Dirk
F - Marion
F - Carmelo
G/F - McGrady
G - Nash
G - Parker

Players likely to be snubbed: Deron Williams, Chris Paul, Josh Howard, Elton Brand, Pau Gasol, Baron Davis, Kevin Martin

Oden has his work cut out for him to make the All-Star team, although I have a feeling Brand will be opting out and heading East after the Clippers do bad this year.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> The only reason Okur made it was because of the injuries. He actually should not have gone over his teammate Deron Williams. The fact is Oden also has to lead his team to victories, because he's not going to be voted in as a starter (not over Yao).
> 
> All-Star Starters:
> 
> ...



Now had the Suns actually traded Amare to Atlanta then Oden would probably have made it.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

Duncan is the only center/ PF that I believe Oden can't surpass in a short amount of time. Tim is just a complete player. Yao is going to get pushed all over court by Oden you wait and see.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

YardApe said:


> I don't think you guys are putting enough emphasis on the massive change in Portland!


I don't think that change will matter much in terms of all-star voting until Portland starts winning games and getting on TV... which will happen soon, but probably not often enough in the first half of this season.

Ed O.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yao gets the fan vote. That's not changing even with Oden here.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

That is why it's very dangerous to allow voting based on personal like vs achievment. If we applied the same voting to music and movies we'd have to learn a new language and love voiced over subtitles. Joking!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

yakbladder said:


> No way he makes the All-Star team. In fact, I doubt any of the Blazers do.
> 
> PDX is just way too small to get its players much mention.


Two Jazz players made the all star team last year. Size of the metro area doesn't have that much to do with making an all star team.

And in case you didn't notice, Portland has gotten some press this offseason. Basically more than the last 5 years combined. We're getting MUCH mention.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Fork said:


> Two Jazz players made the all star team last year. Size of the metro area doesn't have that much to do with making an all star team.
> 
> And in case you didn't notice, Portland has gotten some press this offseason. Basically more than the last 5 years combined. We're getting MUCH mention.


I was just commenting to my wife this morning that you could go whole YEARS reading the local newspaper (Idaho Statesman) sports section and not see the Blazers mentioned beyond game recaps. Just this morning there were two separate articles about them. 

Boise is not exactly a basketball mecca. If they are getting attention here, they are getting it everywhere.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I think a lot of it will have to do with how the Blazers do as a team. A lot of times, the guys that make the team, it is because their team is doing well, and grabbing headlines. When that happens, more people are aware of how the players on that team play, and votes go for them. That is why Okur was in last year. 

So, IMO if Portland improves and attracts some attention, yes he can get in. It would take a lot of improvement by the team, and some facials on ESPN on guys like Yao to get him the attention he needs. 

He might also get a boost if a team like Houston falls apart and doesn't play well.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Will Oden be an All-Star this season?/ What will his rookie stats be?*



NathanLane said:


> Maybe this has already been addressed. There are so many threads and so little time! Anyway, yes, the West is very deep (deep enough to keep Z-Bo off the team) and Oden is only a rookie, but at the center position out West, correct me if I'm wrong, it's just Oden and Yao, right? It's even possible that Oden could start. On that note, what will Oden average this season? 14-11-2?
> 
> Go Blazers


Will Oden be an all-star?

No. Not by vote or coach vote.

Yao is a lock to be voted in, even if he is injured.

If Amare is again listed as a Center, barring injury, he will be a lock to get the Coach vote as the reserve Center.

Will they vote a 3rd center? I don't think so. There are too many forwards that need to be put on the West team.

What could happen is injury dropouts open positions up, and Stern may put Oden on the team. Oden could be this season's Okur.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Last I checked, the fans voted in All-Stars? And last I checked, Greg Oden is MAJOR popular already. He plays well, throws down a few big time dunks, blocks Yao a couple times and I say he's in.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

is Amare really a lock to be chosen by the coaches? he was a 20 point, 9.6 rebound player last year in the regular season, and he's a pretty forgettable defender. (I realize he was NBA All-First team last year with those numbers, though.)

if Oden goes out there and gets 16 ppg, 11 rebounds, 3 blocks, and completely dominates on defense, I'm not sure Amare is necessarily a lock at center. especially if Oden can dominate Amare in the regular season matchups. 

I don't know. Steve Nash will have to start declining eventually. when he does, the Suns won't be nearly as good. at that point I think Amare's stock will drop significantly.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

With the lack of great centers he has a chance. Yao and Amare are the favorites, but they're always injured, and even if they do make it, Oden an squeeze in as the last man. Thats is unless Bynum, explodes, like the Laker management have been saying he will, for the last year now LOL.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Oden's going to have to have a spectacular first half for the coaches to vote him in because he's not going to make it over Yao that's for sure. Doubt it's going to happen. It's actually pretty sad that Oden may never start an All-Star game because of the 149795735927 votes that Yao gets everytime from China.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Oden's going to have to have a spectacular first half for the coaches to vote him in because he's not going to make it over Yao that's for sure. Doubt it's going to happen. It's actually pretty sad that Oden may never start an All-Star game because of the 149795735927 votes that Yao gets everytime from China.



I'm not sure, but didn't Lebron get more votes than Yao, this season, it's possible.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Oden's going to have to have a spectacular first half for the coaches to vote him in because he's not going to make it over Yao that's for sure. Doubt it's going to happen. It's actually pretty sad that Oden may never start an All-Star game because of the 149795735927 votes that Yao gets everytime from China.


I think it's a mistake to assume that Yao's popularity will live on indefinitely just because of his nationality. when he beat Shaq in the All-Star ballots, he was young and fresh and new and Shaq had really gotten kind of stale. everybody was ready for the Next Big Thing--especially the Chinese. 

I just don't think Yao is going to get that bump forever. at some point people who follow the NBA, including the Chinese, get bored and get excited by the shiny new guy. after all, why else did Tony Parker win the playoff MVP? why did Karl Malone win the NBA MVP over Jordan? 

this coming season Yao is a lock, but I don't see it as a permanent thing.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> I say 14, 9, 2blks.
> 
> He'll get votes, but will probably be eclipsed by Yao's fans. So, no.


lol, yep, the 9 gazillion chinese will come out in force to put yao in the starter spot for many years to come.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

LeBron DID get more votes that Yao this past season. If LeBron can beat Yao, why can't Oden?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

NathanLane said:


> LeBron DID get more votes that Yao this past season. If LeBron can beat Yao, why can't Oden?


Fans vote for two forwards. They only vote for one center.

Ed O.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Ed- I don't understand your logic. They can't vote for LeBron twice on one ballot, so why does it matter that fans vote for two forwards? LeBron got more votes than Yao, plain and simple.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

well, lebron has two chances to be voted into a forward spot per ballot, whereas oden will have only one chance per ballot.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

BenDavis503 said:


> Last I checked, the fans voted in All-Stars? And last I checked, Greg Oden is MAJOR popular already. He plays well, throws down a few big time dunks, blocks Yao a couple times and I say he's in.


As noted above...Oden is not from China, he won't beat out Yao in the fan voting for the center position.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> Oden is not from China, he won't beat out Yao in the fan voting for the center position.


Like mook said, there is no particular reason to believe the Chinese are going to vote for Yao from here on out, any more than all the white people are going to vote for Greg Ostertag (or insert another white dude here, I couldn't think of an appropriate one). Maybe in the beginning when Yao was the only NBA player they knew, but they've had a few years of exposure to the league and I'd guess if they are still paying attention to the NBA enough to bother to vote, they probably aren't so different from any other fan at this point. 

barfo


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I agree, Barfo.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

NathanLane said:


> Ed- I don't understand your logic. They can't vote for LeBron twice on one ballot, so why does it matter that fans vote for two forwards? LeBron got more votes than Yao, plain and simple.


Everyone gets to vote for their top two favorites at the forwards spot, but only get to vote for their favorite at the center spot (per conference).

LeBron gets two chances for a vote every time a ballot is filled out. He can't get two from a single ballot, but he gets two chances.

If there were a distinction between types of forwards, or number one choice and number two choice for forwards, the vote comparison could be made more meaningfully than comparing LeBron to Yao straight across.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

barfo said:


> Like mook said, there is no particular reason to believe the Chinese are going to vote for Yao from here on out, any more than all the white people are going to vote for Greg Ostertag (or insert another white dude here, I couldn't think of an appropriate one). Maybe in the beginning when Yao was the only NBA player they knew, but they've had a few years of exposure to the league and I'd guess if they are still paying attention to the NBA enough to bother to vote, they probably aren't so different from any other fan at this point.


I disagree.

National pride is a big deal, and Yao is still the only Chinese player that's made an impact at the highest stage in the world. If Yi and others start to spread the Chinese pride around the NBA, I could see how the Yao mania might subside, but even then I am not sure that it will (see: Ichiro and the MLB all-star game vote, even as players like Matsui and Matsuzaka).

As long as Yao plays at a high level, I expect him to be voted as the starter to the all-star game.

Ed O.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Chinese people are going to continue dominating the ballot and voting for Yao. LeBron is able to beat out Yao because he is also very popular in China.

LBJ is able to beat Yao in voting because he is probably the #1 vote-getter from American voters and #2 among Chinese, since he doesn't run directly against Yao.

Oden will be running directly against Yao. He may end up the #1 Western center among American voters, but still lose because Chinese voters will always pick Yao over him. It isn't racism, it's nationalism.


----------



## budselig (Jun 18, 2004)

Oden has zero chance of making the allstar team this season barring major injury to amare stoudemire. With the sonics trading away their good players Oden cannot be viewed as the rookie of the year favorite either since Durant will be getting a massive amount of shots (though oden should enjoy a boost from W's assuming the blazers win basketball games, which they sean).


----------

